
Hints of tool use, culture seen in bumble bees - chriskanan
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/10/hints-tool-use-culture-seen-bumble-bees
======
internaut
Bees are cool. There are also solitary bees who make little homes in walls. I
remember watching one pull a nail out of a wall.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f9mhC-
low4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f9mhC-low4)

